# Toro Model 421 snoblower carburator help



## dwhitle (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm a brand new member that stumbled onto this forum accidentally, but seems to be very informative ! I am the original owner of an old Toro Model 421 Snowblower that is in need of a new carburetor. I am very confused as to exactly which carburetor I need to replace the original one.
The Model number of the blower is - 38010, the serial number is 0011344.
The carburetor number is 7379E10. I would very much appreciate any help I can get on this problem. Thanks.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

Do you have a model & serial number for the engine, perhaps? That might help people make a more-informed suggestion. 

I don't have any gas Toros, or details on their machines, so I can't really help you there, sorry. Google didn't find anything for the carb number you provided, which is unfortunate, and a bit surprising. 

But I do feel somewhat obliged to ask: why do you need to replace the original carb? If the engine is simply running poorly (like maybe surging if you turn the choke off), or having trouble starting, can you clean the current carb, rather than replacing it?


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

No markings on the engine at all? No label, plate, ID etc?

It _looks_ like the 421 came with a Tecsumseh HS40-55513E. The OE Tecumseh carburetor for that is P/N 631929. A suitable replacement might be something like this:

Tecumseh Carburetor 632113A 632113 Fits HS40 HSSK40 Engines GCA80 ND021 | eBay

assuming the blower has the original engine and carb.

Question: Why does the carb need outright replacement? Is it physically damaged or are major parts missing? If it's otherwise intact, a good cleaning -- ultrasonic cleaning, solvent, individual wire-brush bristles to clean jets and bleeds etc -- usually sets most small engine carbs right again...


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

welcome dwhitle!

The carbs on these are about as simple as they get. Grab a rebuild kit and an intake gasket, download the l-head service manual...and watch a few youtube videos.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum dwhitle


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

If you opt to rebuild it, do NOT get carb cleaner on the new rubber seat as it will swell and never adjust properly or seal. I figure for a cost of 20 bucks or less with free shipping, I just replace them nowadays.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF dwhitle. As already mentioned, new carbs can be purchased as cheap as $10 - $15. If the carb is in physically good condition, a good cleaning and the installation of a rebuilding kit may be all you need. I think the carb kit is Tecumseh part number 31840. Here is a link to understanding the cleaning procedure. Good luck.

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh (Lauson) Series 3 Carburetor 632334a


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Toro 38010*

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...38010-421-snowthrower-1980-sn-0000001-0999999


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello dewhitle, welcome to *SBF!! *i had to put a carb on my 521 and bought it off of ebay, $22 at the time


----------

